# Orchid tree in full bloom.



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice picture. Is it true that these blooms can cause earthquakes?


----------



## Riki (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry to disaggre Ernie, but I think it's not an orchid tree. As far as I know, orchid tree are from the genus Bauhinia (mostly Bauhinia variegata, an asian species, family fabaceae), the tree on the picture seems to be (at least for me) a Tabebuia sp , from the family bignoniaceae; maybe Tabebuia impetiginosa. 

By the way, very nice picture!

Regards,

Henrique


----------

